# Sub In Mid Michigan



## sassygrasssnow (Jan 30, 2010)

If anyone is needing an extra hand I have one truck left. We carey bulk SALT on hand. And can spread it for you. so anyone needs anythig let me know.


----------



## wseal (Oct 22, 2008)

Need price on bulk salt sassy grass.


----------



## sassygrasssnow (Jan 30, 2010)

I am selling salt for $125.00 ton if the price sounds good let me know and i can deliver it to you. trucking charge is $2.00 a mile. 50 ton min so let me know what you need.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

sassygrasssnow;983212 said:


> I am selling salt for *$125.00 ton *if the price sounds good let me know and i can deliver it to you. trucking charge is $2.00 a mile. 50 ton min so let me know what you need.


 Does this ton weigh 3000lbs?


----------



## sassygrasssnow (Jan 30, 2010)

yea if I put my hose in it.


----------



## wseal (Oct 22, 2008)

Sounds good to me. Can you deliver 300 tons by thursday? Thanks-


----------



## ERICS LAWN CARE (Oct 19, 2009)

125/ton? We pay $71 per ton and they deliver for free and it's 25 ton minimum.


----------

